# Reductor de velocidad motor 33 rpm



## Eazyman (May 8, 2008)

Hola Gente. Tengo una duda. Tengo la idea de usar un motor CA 220v de 33 rpm 50 hz (son de baja potencia lo encontre tirado) monofasico. Y quiero reducirle la velocidad a unos 2 rpm. Uds que estan mas al tanto...es esto posible con un dimmer comun para luces?  o existe algun circuito facil para esto? 
Bueno...la idea es no comprar un motor de 2 rpm sino poder utilizar este a la velocidad que lo necesite. No tiene que hacer casi nada de fuerza porque es para mover un peque;o espejo.
Desde ya gracias


----------



## El nombre (May 8, 2008)

Date una vuelta por cebek. creo recordar tenían algo para reducir la velocidad en motores. 
de baja potencia. Usé uno y funcionó bien. Creo que con un triac ... mira a ver. Tampoco me hagas mucho caso hoy es un mal dia.


----------



## Traviato (May 8, 2008)

Si te refieres a un motor de tocadiscos -lo deduzco por la velocidad de 33 rpm- no podrás variar la velocidad variando la tensión. Unicamente variando la frecuencia podrías conseguirlo. Lo mejor sería por medios mecánicos.
Esos motores son asíncronos de jaula de ardilla y no admiten eso.
Por otra parte, el motor gira a bastante más que las 33 rpm. Es el plato del tocadiscos el que va a esa velocidad. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eazyman (May 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias no sabia que era asincrono jaula de ardilla....y si creo que es de tocadiscos. Me parece que si no consigo unos engranajes para reducir la velocidad voy a tener que comprar otro de mas bajo rpm ya que no estan tan caros. 
Una consulta mas ...esos de 2 rpm que generalmente lo usan para bola de espejos....son asincronos jaula de ardilla tambien?


----------



## Traviato (May 10, 2008)

Ese tipo de motor, debe ser sincrono como los de los expositores que giran lentamente. Tambien llevan una pequeña reductora mecánica.
Tampoco me extrañaría que dentro de una de esas bolas, hubiera un motor paso a paso.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2008)

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Si te refieres a un motor de tocadiscos -lo deduzco por la velocidad de 33 rpm- no podrás variar la velocidad variando la tensión. Unicamente variando la frecuencia podrías conseguirlo. Lo mejor sería por medios mecánicos.
> Esos motores son asíncronos de jaula de ardilla y no admiten eso.
> Por otra parte, el motor gira a bastante más que las 33 rpm. Es el plato del tocadiscos el que va a esa velocidad.
> Saludos.


Los motores de tocadiscos son sincronicos con iman permanente en el rotor.
Si fueran asincronicos de jaula de ardilla habria resbalamiento y no podrian girar en sincronismo con la red.

Pero la conclusion es la misma: No podes variar la velocidad a menos que varies la frecuencia y el eje debe girar seguramente a 1500rpm.


----------



## Eazyman (May 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2008)

Me olvide de comentar.  Para la esfera con espejos se usa un motorreductor chico-de_plastico-barato como el MR4 del link
http://www.ignis.com.ar/productos.html

Como es de continua, la velocidad la varias facilmente con la tension.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Me olvide de comentar.  Para la esfera con espejos se usa un motorreductor chico-de_plastico-barato como el MR4 del link
> http://www.ignis.com.ar/productos.html
> Como es de continua, la velocidad la varias facilmente con la tension.



Sobre la calle Parana aproximadamente al 200 hay una casa que vende motorcitos sincronicos para mover esferas de espejos o cosas por el estilo son de 220 V directos y vienen con multiples reduccones (Velocidades) a elegir.
Ignis posee excelentes productos pero son un poco "Ladri".
Los precios de la calle Pararana los desconosco, el martes me hare una visita a la zona y si gustan averiguo.


----------

